# First broken bone in almost 20 years of riding...



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

I started riding local trails way back in the early 1990's and I guess luck has been on my side all this time, but it finally ran out Sunday June 7th on the lamest jump ever:






Front wheel got caught on the camel hump of that dirt bmx jump and I pretty much endoed.
No stranger to "roast beefing" my legs and arms over the years, this crash had me feeling nauseous after about 10 minutes. Very strange. Couldn't figure out why, until two days later when I finally went to the doc and they radiographed the hand:



Turns out 3rd and 4th metacarpal are broken, mostly from land on my hand while it was turned inward. The bike, as usual, survived pretty well except for this borked brake lever (Shimano M575 system) that I have no idea how to fix:



Anyway, if anyone has seen this kind of busted ball/socket brake lever damage before, I'd appreciate some feedback on it!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

**** dude hope u recover asap!!
I hate those kinda accidents where u think everything is fine and outta no where BOOM...
i had a similar accident about a yr ago but no broken bones. Just a few scrapes and bruises.

For the lever, no i dont if shimano has replacement parts for it


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the reply!

I've been going stir-crazy these past few days in a short arm cast and finally decided to go on a 2 mile run after work.

BIG MISTAKE.

This cast is now drenched in sweat and 2 hours in frontt of a fan and careful dryng with a clean air compressor have me about 1/2 dried. I appreciate the feedback on the brake lever, and I even walked the crash area to look for a throw part or something but found nothing.

Friend at work suggested Shimano fits the lever assembly at the factory and may need some bike shop intervention. 

We'll see as soon as I can get better enough to carry the thing in!


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well for the time being just get better dude. i'm too recovering from an accident 2 weeks ago and dying to get back on it!! hehehh

all the best!! =]


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

First three weeks is up, but the cast was SERIOUSLY rank after getting seawater and tons of sweat into it.

The dr's office refused to move up my Monday appointment to Friday, so I took matters into my own hands:


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ass holes!! 

At least its nice and hygienicly cleaned now huh =]


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't honestly say this was the right or wrong thing to do, but I have been burned in the past by managed medicine's inability to understand the seriousness of the matter. All because you are just a number and not a name.

Overreaction?

Who knows?

The only time I get serious in life is when something attached to me starts to have problems. Then I start to see doctors as more my peers than a profession to be respected and feared. This is, unfortunately, a consequence of getting older and becoming more cynical about the world.

Still, I am happy to be free of the current problem (infection?) even if it means starting at Square One again with a new cast.

Anyone reading this who still has the ability to ride healthily should be happy and go out on the next opportunity!


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

elcocopeli said:


> The only time I get serious in life is when something attached to me starts to have problems. Then I start to see doctors as more my peers than a profession to be respected and feared. *This is, unfortunately, a consequence of getting older and becoming more cynical about the world.*
> 
> Still, I am happy to be free of the current problem (infection?) even if it means starting at Square One again with a new cast.


I broke my ankle when I was in high school and had a cast and crutches from mid March until mid May. It was awful. Couldn't golf, couldn't ride, couldn't do anything. I couldn't even drive because it was my right foot.

My cast got rank fast too... school with no air conditioning and a warmer than usual spring in Cleveland. I wish I had a Dremel to cut it off like you did.


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

At the follow-up appointment, I was kinda nervous about how they would react to the fact that I no longer had the cast on...

When I went back for the X-ray, the technician (who happens to be a big road biker and former triathlete until a car accident maimed him) said,

"hey - what happened to your cast?"

me: "I got sea water in it. It got so bad I had it removed."

...silence...

me: "Bet you've heard that before."

"No I haven't. Not this week at least. But it's just Monday."

So apparently I'm not the only patient to have a cast removed before follow-up. This was further reinforced by the Surgeon who walked in as I was unwrapping my split and asked the same question. I gave him the same answer. To which he replied, "I never really expected you to stay in it anyway!"

!!!

I guess they've seen their fair share of crazy patients.

Anyhow, I like my new hand cast WAY better than the short arm cast:








Gonna take my first comfortable nap in 4 weeks now...

ZZZzzzzzz....


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyhow, I like my new hand cast WAY better than the short arm cast:








Gonna take my first comfortable nap in 4 weeks now...

ZZZzzzzzz....[/quote]

Wow, didn't expect to see such a similar injury. Sucks about the cast, glad you were able to solve that one..

I too have just broken my first bones after nearly 25 of bmx, freestyle, street and now freeriding. I also went over the bars and landed with my hand turned inwards - fractured numbers 4 and 5 on my left hand.










I knew right away that I messed something up pretty well, but my girlfriend had just dropped me off at the top of a 2 mile shuttle... I could still grip my bar so I finished the run and then went for x-rays.

Verdict is that I need some screws and plates to make them right again, surgery is this wed. Doc says 2 months to recover - curious as to how long your recovery was supposed to take, or any other info on healing...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I cannot afford any more bad landings(I'm 45). I switched to light XC. I still love hucking- but I now prefer the fitness aspect of cycling now.

Heal well...


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

@jhazard

Holy crap. That does not look good.

Say, I've been gathering anecdotal evidence that suggests most people who break a bone feel like barfing shortly after the injury. Did you feel any pukiness after the accident?

Had lunch with a young woman who recently broke her foot (not biking) and she said she got all barfy afterward, despite not being able to see the compound fracture in the dark. I'm trying to figure out why it seems so common and why the body reacts that way.

Like you, I could BARELY grip the right handle while wheeling back to the parking area, but I did it.

Amazing thing, adrenaline.

As for recovery, initially 3 weeks in a short arm fiberglass cast, 3 more weeks in a hand cast, and not sure after that. My weightlifting routine is totally trashed. I used to push 195lbs in three sets of 10 reps twice a week. Now I'll be lucky to push the stupid bar by October. I've gotten back into running to keep my sanity, as I can do nothing else but drink beer and watch TV in the meantime : )

Still haven't taken the busted Kona to the shop to check out the brake sysytem. I guess there's no rush when you really won't be riding again for a few months.

Oh, I suggest you buy one of those Rubbermaid heavy duty spray bottles and some 91% isopropyl alcohol for your recovery. Depending on whether you are casted or not, spraying a bit into your hand under a running fan sure brings cooling relief. And probably keeps the germs and smell at bay.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

elcocopeli said:


> ...
> Oh, I suggest you buy one of those Rubbermaid heavy duty spray bottles and some 91% isopropyl alcohol for your recovery. Depending on whether you are casted or not, spraying a bit into your hand under a running fan sure brings cooling relief. And probably keeps the germs and smell at bay.


Have to say I had no nausea - strange because I've heard that most do get that feeling when something breaks. I just had the initial pain, and most likely a good adrenaline rush which got me back home. Pain so far has been (imo) pretty mild, I have taken zero pain meds, except for ibuprofen to help manage swelling. I expect the pain factor will increase once the screws are in place though.

Rumor has it that I'll wind up in a splint, no cast. We'll see how that goes too. Recovery was stated @ 2 months, but I think thats just basic movements and the like. Doc says 4 to 6 months to get back to 100%. Thanks for the isoproyl tip, great idea.

I'll try to stomach running, lol. For sure will be doing a lot of high country hiking though. Luckily my ride didn't suffer so much, so it will just collect some dust. Thanks for the reply, hope you heal well :thumbsup:


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

Was finally able to throw a little Devil Horns after 5 weeks in casts while watching some old Iron Maiden!

God speed to everyone out there healing tonight.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

elcocopeli said:


> Oh, I suggest you buy one of those Rubbermaid heavy duty spray bottles and some 91% isopropyl alcohol for your recovery. Depending on whether you are casted or not, spraying a bit into your hand under a running fan sure brings cooling relief. And probably keeps the germs and smell at bay.


I broke my radius near the wrist, also cracked it along it's length in a few places into the joint. 2 pins holding the cracks together and a plate with 7 screws is holding the length of the radius together.

The Alcohol does help a lot with keeping it clean, I soak a paper towel and get in there as much as possible. After a few weeks of hot weather it's getting replaced tomorrow.

I didn't feel nauseous, but as I'm learning to ride dh and jump for the last few years I got used to crashing and don't go into shock quite as easily as I used to. But, it took a lot of focus and attention on maintaining regular breathing to keep it together.

While the cast sucks, the 2 pins sticking 1/2" out of my skin suck even more. I can feel the padding in the cast pulling on the pins, even after I cut a 1.5" square out of the cast to remove any pressure. When I get the cast off they will pull the pins out. I am dreading it and looking forward to it all at the same time....


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

I took some time to read about (and see!) bad injuries from biking recently and realize I got off easy. Pins must be hell.

With about 2 days to final cast removal, I caught an interesting article that is making the news today about the human spleen providing a crucial role in "damage recovery". Researchers have apparently discovered that the spleen serves as a vast reservoir for monocytes, the largest of the white blood cells, the "wrecking crew" of the immune system. After major trauma, such as a heart attack, the monocytes are disgorged into the blood stream and immediately get to work repairing the damage. Some folks also theorize that this role was crucial in surviving trauma during our Caveman Days, when the likelihood of being beaten or kicked or bitten was high.

Wonder if bad Mt. Bike accidents trigger this as well?

Total speculation, but the nausea some experience after breaking a bone could be triggered by an upset to the WBC count in the bloodstream? Weird to think about.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*9 screws + 2 plates*

Three weeks later...










Surgery - according to my Dr. - went very well. Bones were reduced (aligned correctly) with some fancy hardware (which I'm told won't get me an intimate encounter with the TSA later this month when I fly out to Boston/New Hampshire). The last few weeks have been a trial of sorts. Not riding is really getting to me now, I miss it, and wonder/worry that my hand will be normal again (I'm assured it looks good so far). I've been in a soft splint since the surgery - took it off once for a day, and swelling became an issue fairly quickly - so we re-wrapped it.

Joints in my two affected digits are extremely stiff and painful to bend beyond about five degrees right now. If I try to make a fist, it feels like the joints are goimg to compress so hard that they might explode. This is irritating.

So, saw the doc again today - had an x-ray taken. Too early to detect any bone growth, but he wanted to check to see that all was still in place as he had left it (meaning: he wanted to make sure I have not busted it all up). The x-rays looked great said he, with a grin. I should mention, though he is a well-known Hand Specialist, he is primarily known for his plastic surgery (namely Breast Augmentation). There was a note from the radiologist stating that the "reduction" was "nearly anotomical" - which I take to mean "excellent".

Prognosis so far is: Splint for one more week, then report to the physical therapist for range of motion work. I can't hardly wait.

Though I'm not digging the time off the bike, I have to say its going by faster than I figured. Nice. Pain has been absolutely minimal, and I've only taken pain meds on a few nights - just to make sure that I didn't wake up in throws of agony at 4am or something.

Next appt. with the good doc will be 4 weeks, after I return from the east coast trip. I'm hoping to have some movement happening by then, as well as some indication of bone growth/repair.

Good luck to all who are on the mend...


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

The Dr. yanked the pins out early and I'm getting my cast off a week early too! He was happy with how the bone alignment turned out and with how fast my bones are knitting back together. I have been taking mineral and vitamin supplements everyday...

The pins were pulled out with a pair of pliers as the Dr. held my arm down on a table. He had to twist them around and pull with a pretty good amount of force. I could feel what was happening but it wasn't painful. 

It's been hot as hell out lately, can't wait to get this thing off my arm


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

davec113 said:


> The Dr. yanked the pins out early and I'm getting my cast off a week early too! He was happy with how the bone alignment turned out and with how fast my bones are knitting back together. I have been taking mineral and vitamin supplements everyday...
> 
> The pins were pulled out with a pair of pliers as the Dr. held my arm down on a table. He had to twist them around and pull with a pretty good amount of force. I could feel what was happening but it wasn't painful.
> 
> It's been hot as hell out lately, can't wait to get this thing off my arm


Congrats on the pin removal! Very cool. :thumbsup: When does the cast come off?

Also - which vitamins/minerals are you taking? I'm doing calcium, but wonder if I'm missing something else...


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

jhazard said:


> Congrats on the pin removal! Very cool. :thumbsup: When does the cast come off?
> 
> Also - which vitamins/minerals are you taking? I'm doing calcium, but wonder if I'm missing something else...


I'm taking Usana brand chelated minerals and mega antioxidant supplements, a Lysine supplement and just got some Now brand Colloidal Minerals made from Humic Shale and another Calcium supplement. The big thing besides the minerals is the antioxidant/vitamin mix, plus Lysine could possibly help too.

The cast is off in 9 days, after that I'm going to have to get me and my dog back into shape. It's been so hot I can't do crap unless I want a sweat-soaked cast, which isn't pleasant.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Nausea w/ broken bone...*

Broke both bones in my left leg just above the ankle while riding three weeks ago. Once I got over the initial shock I got up and started to try to walk out - that's when the dizziness and nausea set in. Bad enough that I had to lay down flat on the ground for fear I would pass out and fall on my face. It did pass after 10-15 minutes and I managed to walk the 3/4 miles back to the car (lucky I was so close). That walk will not be soon forgotten - pain to the max.

Nine days till the cast comes off. I'm going nuts just sitting around.

Steve Z


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

*One cast, two cast*



Finally out of the things. Good riddance hot and stifling summer.

It occurs to me after I am out of the infernal things WHY you are better off being in a cast after suffering a bone fracture. The idea, apparently, goes beyond protection. The sheer immobility promotes atrophy and ligament "shrinkage", which appears to pull the fracture tighter together. This combination of immobility and protection (from further breakage and trauma) allows the bone to heal undisturbed for as long as the cast remains on.

The only problem: Seizing up or calcification of the joints.

I'm currently learning how to make a fist again after not having done so in 2 months. Very painful to do so, but not as painful as the Hand Doctor pressing down on my broken metacarpal with his viselike fingers after I complained about pain! Some people. Sheesh.

Hope everyone else is doing fine and healing on time.

Got to mow the lawn and push an olympic bar a few times on the bench this afternoon.

Can't remember a time when I was happier!


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

nice job on the recovery! i hope it isnt too hard getting back into biking with the heand injury.. when i cut the tendon in my left thumb i didnt get nauscious, just a little dizzy. the weird thing is that the first time i saw my thumb after the surgery all of the sudden i couldnt keep control for some reason and i got all nauscious and crap. didnt barf but got really barfy. youd think i would have gotten nauscious when i cut it but i didnt. just went into shock a bit. i remember it though ha. anyways, had the surgery on valentines day a year ago. got back into biking pretty quick after though luckily. physical therapy was a pain though for sure. especially the last day ha. i was happy but they really worked me on the last day.
keep it up, and good luck to ya


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

biker_maniack said:


> physical therapy was a pain though for sure. especially the last day ha.


Yeah, the PT scares me. At night I try to wrap my hand around an old hickory walking stick, but it is PAIN FUL. The thought of having to do professional $$$ therapy scares me more, so I punch through it and keep going.

Was totally shocked that the local bike shop (Bike World) refused to take payment after they fixed my broken bike lever. I'm back in business!!! That place is the bomb, having set me up on my first SPD's years ago on the Shimano RAD and periodically helping me out with complicated stuff. Love doing my own bike repair, but this one had me stumped. Turns out a small set of needlenose pliers was needed to re-clamp a c-ring back in place where the brake lever popped out of socket. This has been the most complex repair I have ever witnessed, but am glad it's all back in place.

Ready to ride.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I got my cast off 9 days ago, things are going well. I hope to be able to ride soon, maybe some easyish trails in a couple weeks. I also had a fairly large ganglian cyst that was growing out the top of my right wrist removed while the doc was putting in the pins and plates. This means there is a lot of scar tissue and I haven't regained full range of motion, but I am making good progress.

I just got the new frame built:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=546814


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Two Months now...*

Updating... and wishing everyone a speedy and positive recovery...

Well, it's now exactly 8 weeks post surgery. I've been completely out of the splint for 2 weeks now.


















The scar...

Physical therapy has been a trip. 4 visits, and I've seen 4 different therapists. Each time its like starting over, even though most of them are present each time I visit. Each time, my chart is right there, yet I get the same prelim. questions. The first time, the therapist gave me some exercises to help out range of motion and to reduce swelling - that was a big help. The next two visits, all that happened was a little heat pad time, and some light massage. Last visit, more of the same - I sat in a heating pad for almost 30 minutes, received about 15 minutes of massage, a little bit of ultrasound, and was then told I need a custom splint that will cost $200! (I am self paying for all this stuff)

I've decided that I'm not going back there. I cannot yet make a fist - but my ring finger shows slow, but steady progress. Pinky finger is a little more stubborn, and I may have scar tissue in the joint socket (though, I don't know why that would be). So, the real issue with my hand anymore is getting my pinky finger to bend around a handlebar. Right now, I can grip coke bottles, spray paint cans... but not much else smaller. The girlfriend is going to bring home some splint material from her work (ER) and we're going to make a custom splint that will stretch my pinky and ring fingers while sleeping.

I may check out some other PT in the area, but its so dang $$$$, I don't know that they can do anything for me anyhow.

That said, I'm back on the bike. have ridden three times this week, and plan on going out again after work. Granted, I have to ride like "mortal" (no bunnyhops or jumps, or wallrides, or drops...) on the single speed, but I call that progress anyhow. Single Speed Worlds are this weekend, I'm entered, and will ride  (and I'll get creamed too)










Hope ya'll are doing it! hang in there and stay positive....


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, that DOES look like a fast recovery!

Me, I'm not so eager to get back on the bike. Many things are influencing that at the moment, including the crappiest weather we've seen in South Texas in many years (rain, humidity, high temperatures). I've stuck to running for the time being, and back to weight lifiting at 120% body weight on the bench, about 60% all others.

One curious thing I can't seem to pin down is why my right hand sweats so much after I fractured it. Seems to be dissipating with time, and might have something to do with increased blood at the injury site but nothing on the internet comes back when I do a search. Something about Frey's Syndrome, but that's in relation to facial injury.

If anyone can shed light on the mystery of why a fracture site would be prone to excessive sweating during exercise, I'd be grateful.


----------

